

Programs are people too – a different look at code quality and software design - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2015-09-08-programs-are-people-too

======
PaulHoule
It is 2015 and I think we can get some better examples of aggressive people
rather than Herr Hitler.

Also many of these examples could be explained better for people who aren't
from a Ruby background. For instance, I think what you are saying applies to
Java.

Finally, I think the best analogy that software has to people is that software
has needs.

For instance, when I was doing the work to get a 1.5 hour build process down
to 20 minutes, I was being asked to explain what benefit the customer got from
this.

Well, the length of the build process has a lot to do with if the customer
gets the product at all. If the software is going to take care of the
customer, it needs whatever it needs t do that.

